# Wierd readings after exercise



## sue63 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi 

Just wodering if this was 'normal' readings around exercise...haven't a clue as this is all new to us. 

Joel is only 8 weeks in to diabetes and he loves keeping fit...biking, running, football etc etc

Yesterday (it was so hot too) he went bowling, then basket ball with his brother, he came in feeling a bit funny and was 3.4. He took his jelly babies (not sure how many!) and a hour later felt a bit dizzy  and was 9.4!  He is only on 2 injections a day and as it was nearly 11 hours since his last tiny dose and wonder if he had run out.  He rested, tested again and it was down to 8 and he felt fine after a pizza. 

We need to get the exercise thing sorted as he loves keeping fit  (which is great) Would MDI help or even a pump. Perhaps he needs to eat more before and after???   We are a bit confused


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2010)

MDI would definitely help him. I can't imagine how I would manage my running on two injections a day. A pump offeres even more flexibility as you can make tiny adjustments with it, or even switch the insulin off!

9.4 sounds high, but it would depend on how many jelly babies he ate, and of course his insulin, so it's hard to say what the reading may have been due to. When your blood sugar drops low then you are often very hungry as well as anxious to get the level up again, so it's quite common to 'overtreat' by having a few too many JBs! Sometimes, because of the slight delay in the sugar acting, you may feel that it isn't working so you have more!

If he enjoys sport then I would suggest getting hold of a copy of Diabetic Athlete's Handbook. It's American, but explains all about sport and how it affects you plus how to use insulin.


----------



## sue63 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you s o much...try and look in to that book and ask the doctor at our first proper appointment in a couple of weeks about MDI and a pump as he is never still!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 11, 2010)

Also, lots of information for all types of sports with type 1 diabetes at http://www.runsweet.com/ 
On bimodal injections (2 per day), the timing of exercise is another consideration - there are 2 peaks with each injection to consider. I know I couldn't do all the activities I do without basal bolus regime - eg last weekend's 2 day mountain marathon; today, had irregular mealtimes, met friend and child in pushchair at station, walked to river, canoed, walked back home, walked to station and back home etc, all in very hot weather, but no hypos or need to take "unplanned" food.


----------

